# Buying a new TT



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi all,

I am thinking of getting a new TT, we are talking 45 TFSI, quattro, comfort sound, tech pack, plus pack, daytona grey.

A TT is something I wanted to buy since I was 18 (12 years ago) but it never happened for various reasons. Now that it is something realistic for me, I want to make the dream come true. This, the fact that I have a very narrow idea of which spec I want and my personal belief that Brexit will make Audi prices go up a fair bit here in the UK have lead me to consider buying new.

The plan is to get a PCP and keep the car in the end. The only reason I do not want to pay the entire amount right away is because I do not like the idea of having £43k tied up in a vehicle.

However, I do have a few concerns and would really appreciate advice on the following few questions:

1. Is my expectation of how Brexit (no deal) will affect Audi prices completely off?

2. Will the TT depreciate quicker because it will get phased out soon?

3. Did any of you get a PCP on a new TT and regret it?

4. Audi only offer >= 19" wheels, am I wrong to be concerned about the ride comfort?

5. Comfort & Sound and Plus Pack are relatively rare and make it hard to find a used TT, especially in Daytona grey and with quattro. Am I wrong to be fixated on this spec?

6. Do women like to be driven around in TTs?

Apologies if those questions have been answered before. I am new and have not had the chance to read the forum yet.

Kind regards 
Denys


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

Q1 wouldn't worry about brexit I'd be more worried about furloughed finishing and people losing their jobs and handing their keys back on pcp deals, you might get a cheaper tt then.
Q4 I've 20inch on mine and they are fine just go for a higher profile tyre
Q6 strange.. Why would women like being driven in a tt over any other similar priced car??

Russell


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Q1 - Depends on the Outcome, Brexit will likely make all Car prices go up
Q2 - Not necessarily, Depends on supply as previously commented lots of people selling up after losing Jobs will lead to oversupply and prices will be weaker.
Q3 Yes and No
Q4 No, fine on 20's with Mag ride, although not sure if this option is available on model your looking at
Q5 Spec car to how you want it, as retro fitting afterwards is difficult and expensive, my advise would be spec the car to the highest possible level (to what you can afford) as will make it more attractive when you come to sell on.
Q6 :lol: no idea, Wife doesn't seem to mind, although I always tell her to put her chunky hand bag in the boot so she doesn't scratch the footwell surround!


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Hugo rugged said:


> Q1 wouldn't worry about brexit I'd be more worried about furloughed finishing and people losing their jobs and handing their keys back on pcp deals, you might get a cheaper tt then.
> Q4 I've 20inch on mine and they are fine just go for a higher profile tyre
> Q6 strange.. Why would women like being driven in a tt over any other similar priced car??
> 
> Russell


Thanks for the reply!

" Why would women like being driven in a tt over any other similar priced car??". Never owned expensive vehicles, but I'd have thought they're different in terms of what they're like to drive.


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Vorsprung20 said:


> Q1 - Depends on the Outcome, Brexit will likely make all Car prices go up
> Q2 - Not necessarily, Depends on supply as previously commented lots of people selling up after losing Jobs will lead to oversupply and prices will be weaker.
> Q3 Yes and No
> Q4 No, fine on 20's with Mag ride, although not sure if this option is available on model your looking at
> ...


Thank you!

" although I always tell her to put her chunky hand bag in the boot so she doesn't scratch the footwell surround"


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

DonBones said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am thinking of getting a new TT, we are talking 45 TFSI, quattro, comfort sound, tech pack, plus pack, daytona grey.
> 
> ...


I am in the same situation, it looks like getting a new TT with the Audi contribution and the third party offers on top'eg. Autebid, drivethedeal' make getting a brand new TT similar in cost to getting an approved used 2019 onwards car


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Sade1 said:


> DonBones said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


I haven't heard of drive the deal, thanks for sharing!

Just off a call with them, their offer was £3k lower than the best offer I got via carwow. Now it's even more appealing to get one 

Have you bought through drive the deal before?


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

DonBones said:


> Have you bought through drive the deal before?


Mine was Drive the Deal years ago. The web site interface was a bit of a pain making sure the spec was right (probably better now) but after that it was painless. Had to travel the length of the country to get the car though.


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

DonBones said:


> Sade1 said:
> 
> 
> > DonBones said:
> ...


drivethedeal has been around for over 10 years, they are a genuine company, I haven't personally used them however a friend of mine did buy a B8 RS4 brand new from them (sourced on his behalf from a UK Audi dealership), he picked up the car himself, was looked after by the dealership as a normal customer etc..he saved more than 10k I believe (which slightly minimised the huge hit that he took on the car when he sold it under three years later)


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Brexit is unlikely to affect new car prices because manufacturers will continue to price new cars to shift them.
Your monthly pcp payments will fund the car's depreciation, you won't see the money again. Think seriously about a used car, there has been very little development for a few years now.


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

cliveju said:


> Brexit is unlikely to affect new car prices because manufacturers will continue to price new cars to shift them.
> Your monthly pcp payments will fund the car's depreciation, you won't see the money again. Think seriously about a used car, there has been very little development for a few years now.


Unless I am missing a trick but buying used means either paying about 23k for a 3 year old approved car with spec similar to what you get now with a bare quattro, or paying about 28-29k for a 2019 and later quattro model
A faster new sport quattro which comes with heated seats, phone interface, folding mirrors, cruise and rear sensors as standard is available for 30ish grand brand new, tough to argue against that I'm afraid...although I stand to be corrected by more knowledgeable folk here as I have been following the TT for under two months so far from an expert


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

cliveju said:


> Brexit is unlikely to affect new car prices because manufacturers will continue to price new cars to shift them.
> Your monthly pcp payments will fund the car's depreciation, you won't see the money again. Think seriously about a used car, there has been very little development for a few years now.


Thanks for the reply! [smiley=cheers.gif]

I have considered used for almost half a year, but the problem is finding a spec that I like. It seems like not a lot of people pick Quattro, Comfort & Sound and the automatic climate control. Many of the older models (i.e. pre 19) have rather strange wheels and worse seats than the newer ones as well.

Take a look at this: https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-detail ... 2xd&page=1

This is £32k for 4000 miles, Quattro, S-Tronic, Tech Pack, but _no_ Comfort & Sound, _no_ Plus Pack and standard metallic colour as well as wheels.

Yesterday I was quoted £36.7k (drivethedeal) for a brand new Quattro, Tech Pack, that also comes with Daytona Grey, Plus Pack, Comfort & Sound, and upgraded wheels.

When the difference is "only" £4.7k, I wonder if making compromises on the spec and having an extra owner in the logbook is really worth it. Or is it just me being too picky?


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

DonBones said:


> cliveju said:
> 
> 
> > Brexit is unlikely to affect new car prices because manufacturers will continue to price new cars to shift them.
> ...


I agree with you on that one.


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Does anyone know if a PCP can be paid off "eagerly" to save on interest?

For instance if someone takes out a PCP deal at 36k with a 18k GFV payment in the end. Is it possible to pay off everything but the GFV immediately? Is it possible to buy the car for the GFV before the end of the deal?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

DonBones said:


> Does anyone know if a PCP can be paid off "eagerly" to save on interest?
> 
> For instance if someone takes out a PCP deal at 36k with a 18k GFV payment in the end. Is it possible to pay off everything but the GFV immediately? Is it possible to buy the car for the GFV before the end of the deal?


Yes, of course you can pay it off early. You need the 'settlement figure' from the finance company, which is different to the GFV. This website below has the details. There are pros and cons of paying it off mid way through. Many take out Audi finance to get the benefits (deposit contribution, free servicing, etc) than cancel it within a month or so. Nice idea, but you obviously need the have the money to buy the car outright to do this.

https://www.buyacar.co.uk/car-finance/1447/should-i-pay-off-my-pcp-car-finance-early


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

The other plus with buying new is you can get the first three months paid for plus it will be inclusive of raid tax. The second hand car you will have to pay tax which will be another £450 as well, which makes it even closer in price, not to mention the finance rate will be much better on the new car.

Regarding pcp you can't part pay and just have the bubble at the end. You can though settle early and normally it's 1 months interest charge.

I have done this lots of times to take advantage of the pcp incentives. If you still need to finance part of the car then look at Tesco etc as they have much better rates. You can even set it up like a pcp by having a 5 year term but treat your ownership as three years with the extra two years being the bubble Payment.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

DonBones said:


> Does anyone know if a PCP can be paid off "eagerly" to save on interest?
> 
> For instance if someone takes out a PCP deal at 36k with a 18k GFV payment in the end. Is it possible to pay off everything but the GFV immediately? Is it possible to buy the car for the GFV before the end of the deal?


With PCP you would typically have a Balloon Payment at the end, anything you pay off reduces either the term / or monthly payment (your choice), i.e. the Final balloon payment will always be the same, so if you pay a chunk off after a few months unless your in a position to pay off the Balloon payment almost immediatley, then it just reduces your monthly payment over the agreed remaining period.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

DonBones said:


> Is it possible to buy the car for the GFV before the end of the deal?


No. The GFV is what the car will be worth at the end of the PCP when its 3 years old. You can't buy it for that price when its only 1 year old. The only way to do that is to pay off the whole of the outstanding finance on the PCP.


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks Blade Runner, langlord, Vorsprung and Zephyr! [smiley=cheers.gif]

I read the link posted above, basically if I want to save on interest I have to request a settlement figure and pay it off.

Is my understanding correct that the settlement figure is the outstanding principal plus up to two months worth of interest?

Are finance companies legally obliged to allow me to settle a loan early? Or can they refuse?


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I took audi finance on my last 2 mk3's in order to get the best deal I then cancelled the finance, can't remember if it was within 7 or 14 days. This is different to asking for a settlement figure as you don't end up paying interest. I was lucky that I was in the position to pay it off. I know from previous posts on the forum that a number of members did the same. Audi were fine about it on both occasions, didn't even ask why I wanted to cancel.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Audi finance is a regulated product so you can settle at any time.

In terms of settling you will have to pay off any outstanding capital plus a small amount of interest typically one or two months. Be aware that interest is not evenly split over the term of the loan. Ie in the first 6 months of say your £300 a month a greater proportion will be interest thaN in the last 6 months of the term.

Finally as stated above As a regulated product you have what is known as a 14 day cooling off period and in this period you can pay it off / cancel with no penalty.


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

DonBones said:


> Does anyone know if a PCP can be paid off "eagerly" to save on interest?
> 
> For instance if someone takes out a PCP deal at 36k with a 18k GFV payment in the end. Is it possible to pay off everything but the GFV immediately? Is it possible to buy the car for the GFV before the end of the deal?


Assuming you have the cash available it does pay to settle early as you will get a rebate of the interest you would have paid if the plan runs its course. This would be reflected in the settlement figure. You can also make a part payment at any time for which you have two choices. Reduce your monthly payments or request to reduce your debt. In my opinion the latter is the better option as it noticeably reduces the interest chargeable and hence the overall debt. However if you do this it will reduce the PCP period by a number of months depending on the amount paid.


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

What do people think about putting in an order for a new TT with lead time of December and many rumors that these would be the very last TTs to be sold with the model shelved?
Would owning a discontinued model be more painful depreciation wise when it comes to sell?
The TT will join the extinct models like A2, Scirocco etc?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

langlord said:


> Audi finance is a regulated product so you can settle at any time.
> 
> In terms of settling you will have to pay off any outstanding capital plus a small amount of interest typically one or two months. Be aware that interest is not evenly split over the term of the loan. Ie in the first 6 months of say your £300 a month a greater proportion will be interest thaN in the last 6 months of the term.
> 
> Finally as stated above As a regulated product you have what is known as a 14 day cooling off period and in this period you can pay it off / cancel with no penalty.


So if you cancel you then don't lose the benefits that were offered as part of the original deal; i.e. the £3k discount on the price of the car?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Sade1 said:


> What do people think about putting in an order for a new TT with lead time of December and many rumors that these would be the very last TTs to be sold with the model shelved?
> Would owning a discontinued model be more painful depreciation wise when it comes to sell?
> The TT will join the extinct models like A2, Scirocco etc?


You either love the car or you don't. I wouldn't let the fact that it will soon be discontinued put you off. As for depreciation, it may well depreciate slower than cars still in production. The second hand value of a car always takes a hit when a new model comes out and this won't happen in future with the TT.

A bit unlikely (given the large numbers sold), but it might even achieve 'classic car' status in the future - but you would have to hold on to it for a very long time (and look after it very well) to see any financial benefit. If you take the S2000 for example, Honda stopped making them in 2009. At that time they were about £28k new. Eleven years on, low mileage examples from 08/09 are still selling for up to £20k!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

If you are just after performance there are some cheap lease deals on Leon Cupras at the moment.


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Interesting point...
In my case I would be making 10k a year easily due to my commute, however I don't see a problem in keeping the car for longer


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

90TJM said:


> If you are just after performance there are some cheap lease deals on Leon Cupras at the moment.


Leon Cupra? That's a nice looking car :lol:


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey all,

little update from me.

I test drove a TT last Wednesday, it was a 45 S Line Quattro. I absolutely loved it. In my humble opinion, it handled great, was lightening quick off the mark (my wife got nauseous...) but at the same time reasonably soft over uneven surfaces. Last but not least it is one of the pretties cars around, both inside and out. There are very few cars who tick all those boxes and don't cost a fortune. For me it is clear - I will buy it and I don't care if mine is the last that will ever be build 

Now I am in talks with an Audi dealer who gave me a quote of £36700 with Comfort & Sound, Plus Pack, Tech Pack, Quattro, 19" wheels and Daytona Grey. Even though the TT I test drove was black, I picked Daytona Grey because it looks absolutely fantastic on the cars I have seen in person. But here is the problem - it looks very different on the configurator than it looks in real life. At least to me.

Have a look below and tell me what you think. Are they different or am I going crazy? Have Audi changed the composition of Daytona Grey?


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Whilst I don't own a TT, I do own a Q5 in Daytona Grey and, IMHO, I think it's a fantastic colour. I must admit the configurator colour doesn't show Daytona at its best!


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

AllanG said:


> Whilst I don't own a TT, I do own a Q5 in Daytona Grey and, IMHO, I think it's a fantastic colour. I must admit the configurator colour doesn't show Daytona at its best!


Agreed!

Here are two more:


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> langlord said:
> 
> 
> > Audi finance is a regulated product so you can settle at any time.
> ...


That's correct although it's frowned upon, although lots do it and I have certainly done it a number of time. If you want to be absolutely safe you need to go past this point. As mentioned the penalty is normally 1 months interest to settle early.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

langlord said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > langlord said:
> ...


Sadly not an option for me here in Guernsey, or at least I don't think so, as the local dealer does its own finance deals! Not sure they'd allow me to do it on Drive the Deal either!


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

DonBones said:


> Hey all,
> 
> little update from me.
> 
> ...


The cool thing about this colour is how it changes depending on lighting conditions. When it's overcast my MK2 will look like on your real-life pictures but if the sun is out it add nice blues. At night/dusk it looks practically black.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

wsantos said:


> DonBones said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


  Is this Daytona Grey?


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

DonBones said:


> wsantos said:
> 
> 
> > DonBones said:
> ...


Yes, it is. Full colour description is Daytona Grey Pearl Effect but as far as I know all Audi Daytona Grey are the same.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

unless the pic has been altered or taken with some particular light effect or filter, I don't think that is Daytona gray.. 
I have it, and it looks totally different!


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

I would've never guessed its Daytona in the image above to be honest.

Having watched several dozen videos on YouTube, what I do agree with is that Daytona Grey is heavily influenced by the surroundings. Perhaps they picked a dull backdrop to serve as the reflection in the configurator. They should have picked something brighter and more varied in colour


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> unless the pic has been altered or taken with some particular light effect of filter, I don't think that is Daytona gray..
> I have it, and it looks totally different!


Can you share a picture?


----------



## AudeeTeeTee (Sep 7, 2020)

langlord said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > langlord said:
> ...


My local dealer actively encourages people to take the finance and cancel within the 14 day cooling off period to get the benefits. It makes no difference to them.

Within the 14 day period, Audi Financial Services calculates interest on a daily basis - so you end up paying pennies.


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

> So if you cancel you then don't lose the benefits that were offered as part of the original deal; i.e. the £3k discount on the price of the car?





> That's correct although it's frowned upon, although lots do it and I have certainly done it a number of time. If you want to be absolutely safe you need to go past this point. As mentioned the penalty is normally 1 months interest to settle early.





> Sadly not an option for me here in Guernsey, or at least I don't think so, as the local dealer does its own finance deals! Not sure they'd allow me to do it on Drive the Deal either!


Drive the deal are just a broker - you are buying directly from an Audi dealer and thats who your contract will be with. If its a regulated product which I would be extremely shocked if an Audi dealer did not use, then you are able to settle that regulated product at any time and you are only subject to the penalty as stipulated.

The simple question to ask your dealer is if I decide to sell the car before the end of the term, say in a years time what would the penalty be. Its the law that they have to tell you this if they are selling a regulated product.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

langlord said:


> > So if you cancel you then don't lose the benefits that were offered as part of the original deal; i.e. the £3k discount on the price of the car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As stated above (several times) you can pay off the loan at any time (and retain all the "inducement benefits"), but its misleading to refer to it as a "penalty" as you have done nothing wrong. You just need the _settlement figure_ and (obviously) the sooner you pay off the loan the less interest you will pay. As for that last part, you are suggesting asking the wrong question. Questions that refer to selling the car will only confuse as the car is not yours to sell. It belongs to the finance company. It is only yours to sell after you have paid the settlement figure (i.e. during the loan period) or the 'balloon payment' (GFV) at the end.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

DonBones said:


> wsantos said:
> 
> 
> > DonBones said:
> ...


My bad mate or should I say the audi dealer's bad  checked the colour code this morning and mine is actually a Meteor Grey Pearl. Had it all this time thinking it was Daytona! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

wsantos said:


> My bad mate or should I say the audi dealer's bad  checked the colour code this morning and mine is actually a Meteor Grey Pearl. Had it all this time thinking it was Daytona!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Hope my dealer will get it right 

Out of curiosity, if they deliver a colour that is evidently not Daytona Grey, then can I reject the car and get my money back?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/garage. ... e_id=18249



DonBones said:


> Can you share a picture?


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Personal preference is an amazing thing. I think Daytona grey is bland bland bland!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Daytona is the best colour Audi does when the car is clean and shiny on a sunny day.Can look a bit drab when its dirty and cloudy.


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

I love it [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Just short-cut this whole debate about the greys.
Go TURBO BLUE!


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

spidey3 said:


> Just short-cut this whole debate about the greys.
> Go TURBO BLUE!


Much MUCH nicer!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ruudfood said:


> spidey3 said:
> 
> 
> > Just short-cut this whole debate about the greys.
> ...


Yep. Anything but white or black or any of the 50 shades of grey in between, including silver.


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey all,

I am facing another problem. They say it's build week 47 for me, which is dangerously close to week 52, the last week when EU rules apply. In other words I am worried that my TT won't be in the UK by the end of 2020 and as a result of that it will have to be taxed at 10% when passing through customs.

Should the tax be levied, will they be able to increase the price we have initially agreed on? And if they do increase the price as a result of taxes then can I back out of the deal without losing my deposit?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

DonBones said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am facing another problem. They say it's build week 47 for me, which is dangerously close to week 52, the last week when EU rules apply. In other words I am worried that my TT won't be in the UK by the end of 2020 and as a result of that it will have to be taxed at 10% when passing through customs.
> 
> Should the tax be levied, will they be able to increase the price we have initially agreed on? And if they do increase the price as a result of taxes then can I back out of the deal without losing my deposit?


Is this a serious risk? If I order the car will simply be transiting through the UK to Guernsey so hopefully an new tax won't be applied!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I dont think we will notice,cars are made all over the globe but ones produced in the EU never appear to be 10% cheaper.


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

To be honest I don't know if it will be an issue. But for what it's worth here's what the dealer told me:

1. If the price increases for whatever reason I can back out 
2. The dealer thinks it's price protected anyway but couldn't give me a guarantee on this

Also worth saying that they ordered the car but did not take a deposit yet. Not sure if this is normal?

Anyway, a long wait has just begun...


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

By the way, is there a tool to track the order online?


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Got a call today... the TT was built and is now in a port waiting to be put on a ship to the UK. I can't wait! A NEW TT WAS BORN!


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Car arrived at the dealer 

Pick up will be next week.

Some insights so far:

1. It's impossible to render Daytona Grey in a configurator
2. Brexit / COVID does not seem to have a negative effect on delivery yet as they're 1.5 months(!) ahead of schedule
3. Germans are unbelievably good. They confirmed the week of 12th of October as the build week in mid-September. They started building exactly on that day (if you're in engineering, just think about it for a moment how impressive it is to provide solid estimates). By the end of that week the car was at the port in Emden. Two weeks later it's in Brighton with the dealer. This is despite all the s**t that is happening. Unbelievable. I am deeply impressed.


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

It's here 

Can anyone offer an opinion on the £500 camera by Audi? Is it worth it? Which cameras are y'all using?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the TT has a very limited rear visibility, so the back-up camera is a must (at least for me)
but you can retrofit the OEM camera it at half of the Audi price


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> the TT has a very limited rear visibility, so the back-up camera is a must (at least for me)
> but you can retrofit the OEM camera it at half of the Audi price


Cheers, I got the rear parking camera and yes it is very useful.

What I was referring to in my previous post was a traffic recorder. I thought about getting this one: https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/acceso ... g0063511-9

Does anyone here have this one?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you said "a camera by Audi" so I thought it was the rear OEM one, not a dash cam...  
in this case I would not go for Audi&#8230;. Amazon, ebay ect are plenty of dashcam, why gifting money to Audi??


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

So I noticed that one of the air intakes is real and the other one fake.. 

Does anyone know if that is normal?


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

DonBones said:


> So I noticed that one of the air intakes is real and the other one fake..
> Does anyone know if that is normal?


On the TTRS both side vents have auxiliary radiators. The right side for engine cooling, and the left side for transmission cooling.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

DonBones said:


> So I noticed that one of the air intakes is real and the other one fake..
> 
> Does anyone know if that is normal?


Yes the standard TT only has a functional lhs vent. The RS has both fully functional - not sure about the S, it may be only one-side too.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

TT as TTS, just one radiator (but both have two in _hot version country _trim), TT-RS has radiator on both sides (but should be engine cooling liquid, not DSG oil).
On mine, I removed the plastic cover on the empty side, looks better


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> TT as TTS, just one radiator (but both have two in _hot version country _trim), TT-RS has radiator on both sides (but should be engine cooling liquid, not DSG oil).
> On mine, I removed the plastic cover on the empty side, looks better


Interesting.. if I removed it as well, would that affect warranty & insurance? Is it even safe?

It's not the most obvious thing (took me a week of ownership to notice), but now that I know about it, it's all I can think of


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> TT as TTS, just one radiator (but both have two in _hot version country _trim), TT-RS has radiator on both sides (but should be engine cooling liquid, not DSG oil).
> On mine, I removed the plastic cover on the empty side, looks better


The TTRS has an engine oil heat exchanger in the main coolant loop, served by the main radiator and the right-side auxiliary radiator. Coolant also circulates through the left auxiliary radiator, and [mainly] serves the transmission oil cooler.

Here is a diagram:


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

DonBones said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > TT as TTS, just one radiator (but both have two in _hot version country _trim), TT-RS has radiator on both sides (but should be engine cooling liquid, not DSG oil).
> ...


Also did a topic for this, I own a TTS and I noticed it some weeks ago.
My problem is not the missing radiator but the plastic trim that is covering the hole.
The brakes are definitely getting hotter on the plastic side and I can easily see the temperature difference by the steam raised compared to the other side, when I wash my car. Will get it holed or converted to TT-RS bumper soon though.


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks for the reply 

Have you enquired with Audi / your insurance? Are they okay with that?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't think that plastic cover makes a big difference in reducing disc temperature, however you can easily remove it (I did, but mostly for aesthetic reason...)



Emanuel29 said:


> Also did a topic for this, I own a TTS and I noticed it some weeks ago.
> My problem is not the missing radiator but the plastic trim that is covering the hole.
> The brakes are definitely getting hotter on the plastic side and I can easily see the temperature difference by the steam raised compared to the other side, when I wash my car. Will get it holed or converted to TT-RS bumper soon though.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> I don't think that plastic cover makes a big difference in reducing disc temperature, however you can easily remove it (I did, but mostly for aesthetic reason...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait.
The plastic is not one piece with the rest?
I will check it out tomorrow and if it's not I'll get rid of it very fast. Thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

I see I am the only one interested in insurance / warranty


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

DonBones said:


> I see I am the only one interested in insurance / warranty


I've never cared about warranty as for insurance, it doesn't work same way here and you can do what you want as long as you keep said wheel sizes; etc. etc.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Emanuel29 said:


> Wait.
> The plastic is not one piece with the rest?
> I will check it out tomorrow and if it's not I'll get rid of it very fast. Thanks for the knowledge.


is just a detachable plastic cover


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> Emanuel29 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait.
> ...


I didn't even bother to check the details as I was sure it is one piece and is not detachable. Life-saver, ty.
As for the other guy, you shouldn't have a problem doing the same thing, just ask Audi before and if they say no... well... detach it and re-attach when you're visiting them. :frowns:
This is the 2nd stupidest thing Audi did on the TT, first is the fake air intakes on the facelift rear bumper. :lol:
(and i know they got no use if they were holed but atleast wouldn't look as stupid as it currently does)


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Emanuel29 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > Emanuel29 said:
> ...


I have asked but if they say no then I don't think detaching and reattaching against their advice is a good idea.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

There are dealers OK even with Stage 1. If yours doesn't agree to something simple as this I think you aren't going to the right dealer. Am so curious to hear why would they say no


----------

